# Harvesting back-strap sinew (pictorial)



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2007)

While harvesting the sinew off the doe I killed last Saturday morning thought I would take a few work-a-long pic’s for those interested. This method was taught to me by Nicodemus who told me how to do it over the phone, so surely if I can learn how to do it with verbal instructions anyone can with the help of these photo’s.

Nick told me it is easier to get the sinew off the back-straps before removing them from the deer and I agree, but it can be done afterward as I did in this case. I simply was too rushed last Saturday and had to get on with the de-boning.

I first lay the back-strap out on the table and use a dull kitchen table knife to get under the sinew. Nick uses a deer leg bone fashioned for this and perhaps he will chime in here and explain that. I worked it off from the middle and out towards both ends keeping upward tension of the bade against the underside of the sinew. I do not get it all in one piece but as you will see in following pic's I got a good bit of it on the first effort. Not only is this a very useful product of your deer, it makes butchering up the back-straps a lot easier too.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2007)

I remove any other smaller pieces I want to harvest then lay them out on a board with the fleshy side up. I then use a sharp knife with a rounded up tip and scrape off the flesh. This is the easiest part of the process.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good Al, ya gonna chop that thing up so I can wrap it in bacon and smoke it???????


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2007)

It doesn't take very long at all for it to dry up in the right weather. After about 20 minutes it got stiff enough to pick up and turn over. The last pic is of some I harvested last year.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2007)

Unicoidawg said:


> Looks good Al, ya gonna chop that thing up so I can wrap it in bacon and smoke it???????



Already have. Got 'em marinating right now.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2007)

That's it folks. Now I have to wash my camera.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2007)

Good pictorial Al! I used to do it that way, but found out that you can get all of it by leavin` the backstrap on the deer. You can follow it into the hindquarter and then cut it off when it starts to spread out. On the front sholder end, you can give a good downward pull, and it will come loose on its own. Start in the middle, like you did, and work it free, both ways as far as your tool, or butter knife will let you, then pull it loose from the shoulder. Then, follow it into the hindquarter. Once it`s off, scrape what little bit of meat is on it off, and put them outa reach of varmints, till dry, and it`s ready for use.

You done good!!


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 7, 2007)

great post Mr Al .... I shoulda done pix like this with the leg sinew I got this year .....

Nick I guess you take each side off 1 at a time ????

and can you post a pix of your antler sinew puller ....


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 7, 2007)

what u using the clear stuff dried out for al?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2007)

Here ya`ll go, this one was made from a deer lower legbone, and has peeled the backstrap sinew from a PILE of deer. If you make one, make sure to dull the edges from the point back to the end. If not, it will cut the livin` tar outa you. That`s one I learned the hard way. A rounded edge will work better anyway.

You can make one from steel, or use an old dull butter knife, but this one is traditional, and is easy to make. Every deer has 8 of these, so there is no excuse for not havin` one!


----------

